# Debian Lenny auf ROOT Installieren



## Gunah (18. September 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mir einen Server von Server4you geholt, und wollte Debian Lenny (installiert ist darauf Debian Etch) auf diesem Installieren, und bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

Recovery System gestartet:
die Partionen unter /mnt gemountet, und zur sicherheit in ein unter Ordner verschoben. (auch die /boot-Partition)
danach habe ich es wiefolgt installiert:

```
~# /usr/sbin/debootstrap --arch amd64 --include=grub,bash,apt,perl,ssh lenny /mnt http://ftp.debian.org/debian
```
danach die BootPartition ausgehängt.
dann gings weiter mit:

```
~# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
~# chroot /mnt /bin/bash
~# mount -t proc none /proc
~# mount /dev/sda1 /boot
~# mkdir -p /boot/grub
~# cp -R /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-pc/* /boot/grub/
```
danach habe ich von meinem alten System einige Konfigs kopiert
dieses waren die Konfigs die ich kopiert habe:
(alle aus etc)
hostname, hosts, fstab, mtab, network/interfaces, resolv.conf
Angepasst habe ich die "kernel-img.conf"

```
do_symlinks = yes
relative_links = yes
do_bootloader = no
do_bootfloppy = no
do_initrd = yes
link_in_boot = no
postinst_hook = /usr/sbin/update-grub
postrm_hook   = /usr/sbin/update-grub
```
bevor ich den Kernel installiert habe, habe ich locales installiert und eingerichtet auf die de_DE.utf8

danach habe ich den Kernel installiert:

```
~# apt-get install linux-image-2.6.26-1-amd64
```
dabei trat kein Fehler auf.

hier nach habe kontroliert ob die Daten im Grub vorhanden sind und den Rechner neu gestartet, leider konnte ich per SSH nicht auf den Server zugreifen, da anpingen nicht funktioniert hat

die Log Dateien sind auch leider leer...

Ich hoffe ich habe alle wichtigen Informationen hinterlegt und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt

Gruß
Gunah


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. September 2008)

Ich wuerde hier, wenn Du denn unbedingt die Test-Version auf Deinem Server laufen lassen willst, das Upgrade per dist-upgrade machen.
Editier */etc/apt/sources.list* sodass nicht *etch* sondern *testing* genutzt wird und starte

```
apt-get dist-upgrade
```


----------

